# gauging interest, Wed 8-11 PM EST, AIM



## Vocenoctum (Jun 8, 2006)

Just gauging interest. I currently run a Tuesday game, but was thinking of a Wed night game, played on AIM. It'd be 8PM to 11PM EST, and be D&D. Either Eberron or homebrew.

Anyone out there looking for a game?


----------



## Ack (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd be interested.  You can contact me at EscherReality at gmail dot com.  Feel free to email me with any pertinent details or questions.


----------



## Corsair (Jun 9, 2006)

As much as I'd be interested, I'd be playing from work... hrm...  the customers I support might not notice...


----------



## Paraxis (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds good to me as well, you can contact me at Paraxis @ msn .com 
I play a game on tuesdays as well one of the guys has a Ventrilo server for his WOW games and it works out great, I couldn't use it on Wendsdays becuase that is his raid night.


----------



## fendrin (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm interested, either eberron or homebrew.

please email me at 

I am wondering what books would be available for use, and what character creation rules would be.

Thanks,
F


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm still in the planning stages, haven't forgot anyone. Getting my new PC setup has been taking a bit of attention lately.

I'll email as soon as I figure out all the details.

If I use my home brew I'd make all the stuff I could available ahead of time. If Eberron then you'd need at least a basic working idea of the world.

I get 99% of D&D stuff, but don't allow everything out of hand, so its not a big deal to look for something. I'd probably do Point Buy of some sort.


----------



## Durandal (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been looking for a game for a while, and I've had a lot of experience. I can be reached on AIM at KnightVeritas, or e-mail at JacobGreyfang@hotmail.com.


----------



## Mitchbones (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd be interested, i dont have that much RPing experince though  Aim is d3athbane
email is mitchbones@gmail.com


----------



## fendrin (Jun 20, 2006)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I'm still in the planning stages, haven't forgot anyone. Getting my new PC setup has been taking a bit of attention lately.
> 
> I'll email as soon as I figure out all the details.
> 
> ...




It's all cool. I have the Eberron book, and I have read through (most) of Races of Eberron.

Just lets us know when you are ready.


----------

